# Missing piece to the puzzle (help). Need a medtronic pump!



## Yasir201 (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi All 

I am new to this forum. I have been a diabetic for over 17 years and have just recently started an insulin pump. Been doing a lot of research and I am hoping to start looping. I have spoken to my diabetic nurse about this, I have got a freestyle libre + MiaoMiao + apple watch and about to order the RileyLink - I just need an old medtronic pump to complete the puzzle! I would be happy to pay and if anyone has an old one lying around you would save my life! I currently suffer from a lot of hypos - I average a hypo a day and I am hoping looping would really reduce this! Requirements for the pump are below

There are a number of insulin pumps manufactured between 2006 – 2012 by Medtronic which are compatible. Compatibility has two requirements; (1) pump model and (2) firmware.

LOOP COMPATIBLE PUMPS: The 515/715 and 522/722 pumps are all compatible. The 523/723 and 554/754 pumps will require you to check the firmware to see if the pump is Loop compatible. See the footnotes 3 and 4 for the required firmwares.

Share2 app to be running on the same iPhone as the Loop app is installed. Internet-dependent access via Share servers is also supported. 
2. x22 model pumps were produced before firmware security patches were implemented, therefore these models are compatible because they will have firmware 2.4A or lower only. You can double check, but thus far all x22 pumps we have seen have compatible firmware. 
3. Firmware 2.4A or lower is required for using Closed Loop and Bolus features. 
4. Worldwide Veo (2.6A or lower) or Canadian/Australian Veo (2.7A or lower) is required for using Closed Loop and Bolus features. US version of this pump is not available.

Yasir


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 15, 2018)

As the supply of these older models disappears (and as you would also need a supply of consumables / infusion sets and reservoirs which it doesn’t seem that you will have easy access to?) I wonder if it would be easier to get approved for pump therapy via your clinic on the basis of your hypoglycaemia, and opt for a Roche Combo (including sets and reservoirs), which can be controlled with Android APS.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 15, 2018)

Hello Yasir and welcome to the forum.
In the UK we can not give or sell you our old pumps because they are prescription items and also do not belong to us thus as they are not ours we can not sell them anyway.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 15, 2018)

Yasir201 said:


> I average a hypo a day and I am hoping looping would really reduce this! Requirements for the pump are below



Instead of all the fancy equipment, your best bet is to go right back to basics do some basal testing, then sort your carb ratio and correction factor out and if you haven't done so make sure your duration of insulin is set correctly.

Do you have the book pumping insulin by John Walsh? If not that wold be one of the best investments you ever make


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 21, 2018)

I still have the cardboard boxes of my lest 3 Medtronic Pumps. But when I go Holi I always take one as a spare. Work no bother


----------

